# What are things about the fandom that drives you nuts?



## Valnyr (Feb 9, 2011)

What are the things about the furry fandom that absolutly drive you up the wall?

Mine are

1. People who draw erotic feral art
2. People who have and/or draw sick fetishes like, Scat, pissing, vomiting, gore, hardvore, incest, rape, and cubs.
3. People treating the fandom like a lifestyle.
4. People who treat being a furry as something shameful, and something to come out to being.
5. The Bawwing
6. People who make comments mentioning themselves fapping to said picture.
7. People who choose an equine fursona just to have a big dick. 
8. The idiots of the fandom
9. ugly ass guys hiding behind a sexy fursona. 
10. Art that makes me wonder what fucked up person would draw/commission something like that. 

I may have a few more in the back of my mind, and this is all  i can think of.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 9, 2011)

Your list is the same as mine. :V


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 9, 2011)

Surprise penises >:[


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 9, 2011)

You forgot one major thing. The people new to the fandom with a wolf or fox fursona that treat imaginary things like "fursecution" as the fucking holocaust and think that's we're more than just a disgusting fandom.

Oh... and herms.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2011)

I think you hit most of the general complaints most people have OP.

The biggest problem by far is the abundance of sex and how it's shoved in your face. I mean, I've met plenty of cool, sane, not perverted furries, but are the amount of total perverts and freaks really that high?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2011)

1)Lifestyling.
2)People who think furries will ever exist.
3)People who think they have the soul of a furry.
4)The people who can't understand the difference between the hobby and their sexuality.
5)Zoophiles that don't understand it's a mental disease and needs to be cured.
6)Furries who would hang themselves if they lost all their furry porn.
7)Yiffsuiters.
8 )People who find out they are gay through the fandom and the gay porn, but instead of admitting it they say that furry makes someone gay.
9)Ein.
10)Popufur artists who have egos larger than the moon.
11)Popufur artists who attention whore for money.
12)Popufur artists who got popular solely through porn and no actual talent.
13)Popufur artists who no talent.
14)Furries that scream troll at the drop a hat.
15)Furries that would kill themselves if Fa ever went down.
16)Furries that think they special snowflakes for being gay.
17)Furry pride.
18 )Gay furry pride.
19)Plushophiles.
20)Fa's ability to hope that pushing things under the carpet fixes a problem.
21)Inkbunny should be nuked from orbit.
22)Furries that bitch about popular artists when the artist doesn't do porn/the artist doesn't do porn
23)Furries solely in it for the porn.
24)Furries that "come out" about being furry.
25)Furry white knights.
26)How even still Fa has talented artists with barely any pageviews, and yet there are some popular artists with no talent.
27)Jashwa lol jk ilu buddy :3
28 )People that sell SPH plushies.
29)People that sell SPH fursuits.
30)People that buy SPH plushies.
31)People that buy SPH fursuits.
32)Artists that try to make a living off the fandom.
33)Attention whoring artists.
34)The fact that porn = more popular.
35)Adoptables.
36)People who sell adoptables.
37)People who buy adoptables.
38 )Adoptables that are just recolors of another adoptable.
39)Furries that claim <insert famous person here> is a furry.
40)People that have orgies at furcons.
41)People that try and get underage teens into said orgies.
42)People that try and rationalize their illegal actions.
43)Furries that defend the law breakers cause they were popular and drew porn they liked.


----------



## Valnyr (Feb 9, 2011)

Exactly.


----------



## Beta Link (Feb 9, 2011)

My list is essentially the same, though I'd condense some of the points (like, for example, I'd put #1 in with #2). Only thing I'd really add is that I think there's just _way_ too much porn in the fandom.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2011)

Beta Link said:


> My list is essentially the same, though I'd condense some of the points (like, for example, I'd put #1 in with #2). Only thing I'd really add is that I think there's just _way_ too much porn in the fandom.


 I came from the anime fandom so I'm used to it.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> 8 )People who find out they are gay through the fandom and the gay porn, but instead of admitting it they say that furry makes someone gay.
> 16)Furries that think they special snowflakes for being gay.
> 18 )Gay furry pride.


 Someone hates gays.



> 27)Jashwa lol jk ilu buddy :3



And cats.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 9, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> 1)Lifestyling.
> 2)People who think furries will ever exist.
> 3)People who think they have the soul of a furry.
> 4)The people who can't understand the difference between the hobby and their sexuality.
> ...


 
You fucking _nailed_ it.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Someone hates gays.



I'm a bi fur and even I hate that shit.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 9, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> 34)The fact that porn = more popular.



Porn? _Popular?_ How shocking!


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Feb 9, 2011)

Grycho said:


> You fucking _nailed_ it.



I concur. Cannon hit it out of the ballpark.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2011)

Grycho said:


> You fucking _nailed_ it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bi fur and even I hate that shit.


 I don't mind if someone is gay, but gay furry pride is retarded, it's essentially equating being gay to being furry.  Furry is a hobby; being gay should never be put on such a low level as a hobby, nor should a hobby be put on the same level as a group of people really are persecuted and have a chance of acts of violence being taken against them.


The_Lightning_Fox said:


> I concur. Cannon hit it out of the ballpark.


 *car alarm*
...I think that was your car.


----------



## Redregon (Feb 9, 2011)

1) egotistical shitheads (wait, does it have to be furry-fandom specific?)
2) people that won't stop bawwing about being single.
3) people that insist on having monogamous partners but they're allowed to be polygamous.
4) ugly, unwashed murrsuits (do it right or don't do it at all. and clean the damn thing please.)
5) people that use "well, because i'm furry" as an excuse for beastiality (no, you're not a furry, you're just a sick fuck.)
6) erotic feral arts (seriously, just don't.)
7) people that MUST MUST MUST have THE most ORIGINAL character to the point where they use ugly-as-shit colours and other dumb accessories.
7a) people that go all "COPYRIGHT MEMEMEMEEEEEEEEEEEE" for said ugly-as-shit eyesore characters
8) people that think they're "trolling" when in reality they're just retarded. (again, do it right or don't do it at all.)
9) when people are hardcore gay sluts online but are "OMG STRAIGHT" irl (you're not fooling anyone...)
10) RPing nasty shit in publicly accesible comments.
11) those that do drastic shit just to get a "Mate"
12) people that think that any form of criticism or dissenting opinion is "OMG Fursecution!!!"
13) failed abortions thinking they are special little snowflakes.


----------



## Aden (Feb 9, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> 9)Ein.


 
The fuck you got against Ein? >:c


----------



## Monster. (Feb 9, 2011)

People who use "paw" for hand or "muzzle" for mouth; or even people that use "mate" or "master" instead of boyfriend/girlfriend/husband/wife/etc.


----------



## Valnyr (Feb 9, 2011)

^
This guy nailed it too

the other guy


----------



## Valnyr (Feb 9, 2011)

Redregon said:


> 1) egotistical shitheads (wait, does it have to be furry-fandom specific?)
> 2) people that won't stop bawwing about being single.
> 3) people that insist on having monogamous partners but they're allowed to be polygamous.
> 4) ugly, unwashed murrsuits (do it right or don't do it at all. and clean the damn thing please.)
> ...


 

This guy nailed as well


----------



## Enwon (Feb 9, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Someone hates gays.


 
I'm gay and even I hate that.

My list is the same as CannonFodder and OP's.  Though there are a few things that I seem to see alot that I'm not exactly a fan of:
- Furries who have skin as thin as a sheet of tracing paper.
- Any furry under the age of 15
- Any 15 or 16 year old furry who acts their age
- Any 17 year old or older furry who acts like they're 15 or under.
- Any furry who threatens suicide on a public forum
- Any furry who can't use good grammar
- Any furry who brags about their masturbation habits


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2011)

Aden said:


> The fuck you got against Ein? >:c


 Ein the corgi.
Remember the guy that got banned for making sex stories about the little girl he was babysitting?


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Feb 9, 2011)

Enwon said:


> I'm gay and even I hate that.
> 
> - Furries who have skin as thin as a sheet of tracing paper.
> *- Any furry under the age of 15
> ...


 
does it count if I never act my age to begin with?


----------



## Ricky (Feb 9, 2011)

Nothing, because I don't have any sort of mental or emotional devotion to drama that I'd actually care about any of the stuff to the point it would "drive me nuts."

I'm more the type of person who'd shut the computer off and find something else to do rather than let a bunch of people I don't know get to me because of useless crap that doesn't effect me in the first place.


----------



## Aden (Feb 9, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Ein the corgi.
> Remember the guy that got banned for making sex stories about the little girl he was babysitting?


 
Nope
but I loved Cowboy Bebop :3


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 9, 2011)

With the vast majority of these, you could remove the word "furry" or replace it with "people" and it would be equally valid.


----------



## Machine (Feb 9, 2011)

All these fucking fetishists.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm OK with gays but I don't like how some are too flaming. A lot of them will rub it in my face because I'm straight.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 9, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> I'm OK with gays but I don't like how some are too flaming. *A lot of them will rub it in my face* because I'm straight.


 
Teehee.


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 9, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> With the vast majority of these, you could remove the word "furry" or replace it with "people" and it would be equally valid.


 
What drives me nuts about the fandom?

1) Furries.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 9, 2011)

Second Life furs, 80% of them are sluts 40% of that 80% can be found in horrible furry rave clubs


----------



## Xegras (Feb 9, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Second Life furs, 80% of them are sluts 40% of that 80% can be found in horrible furry rave clubs



Untz Untz Untz *rubs junk on*


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 9, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Untz Untz Untz *rubs junk on*


 it sad to be the 5%, the ones that choose to isolate themselves from other furs for their own sanity...and yet...I get random out of the damn blue PMs from furs who do searches D=

also that too
"I hate furs who just hit on you expecting you to be all yiff and murry purry"


----------



## Xegras (Feb 9, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> it sad to be the 5%, the ones that choose to isolate themselves from other furs for their own sanity...and yet...I get random out of the damn blue PMs from furs who do searches D=
> 
> also that too
> "I hate furs who just hit on you expecting you to be all yiff and murry purry"



*sticks butt up in the air and tears up* No untz untz?


----------



## Monster. (Feb 9, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> also that too
> "I hate furs who just hit on you expecting you to be all yiff and murry purry"


It's like when they hear the word "I" and "single" in any sentence, even with a "am not" between those words, they flock to cyber rub their dicks on your face. Fucking furries. :V


----------



## Delta (Feb 9, 2011)

Gaz said:


> It's like when they hear the word "I" and "single" in any sentence, even with a "am not" between those words, they flock to cyber rub their dicks on your face. Fucking furries. :V



You may just want to delete that PM I just sent you :V


CANT STAND FUCKING "CUTE" TYPERS.
YOU'RE NOT ADORABLE. YOU ARE AN UNATTRACTIVE, ANNOYING, FOUL SMELLING, LESS-THAN-INTELLIGENT, SAND-EATING, RIDICULOUS GAIA-HAT WEARING , ATTENTION WHORE.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 9, 2011)

Winds said:


> CANT STAND FUCKING "CUTE" TYPERS.
> YOU'RE NOT ADORABLE. YOU ARE AN UNATTRACTIVE, ANNOYING, FOUL SMELLING, LESS-THAN-INTELLIGENT, SAND-EATING, RIDICULOUS GAIA-HAT WEARING , ATTENTION WHORE.


U mean u dun lyk wen i type lyk dis? ;^; Nyaaaa~


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 9, 2011)

I hate the ignoramuses that frequent the fandom...


----------



## Aden (Feb 9, 2011)

Gaz said:


> U mean u dun lyk wen i type lyk dis? ;^; Nyaaaa~


 
I should ban you for this >:c


----------



## Delta (Feb 9, 2011)

Gaz said:


> U mean u dun lyk wen i type lyk dis? ;^; Nyaaaa~


 
Does Wayne Brady really have out this car..


----------



## Monster. (Feb 9, 2011)

Aden said:


> I should ban you for this >:c


POWER ABUSER! >:C


----------



## Greyscale (Feb 9, 2011)

Everything. :<


----------



## MaestroKux (Feb 9, 2011)

clap.gif God damn, almost everything you said I have to agree on. These are statements that alot of people would not say because they will just jump to conclusions...


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 9, 2011)

I agree with all of that except there's just one thing I think should be cleared up... Do teens count as cubs?


----------



## Willow (Feb 9, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Do teens count as cubs?


Not exactly, but I guess it depends on who you talk to. When I think of cub I think of little kid characters, like between the ages of 6 and 12. 
Teen characters are just teens.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 9, 2011)

Willow said:


> Not exactly, but I guess it depends on who you talk to. When I think of cub I think of little kid characters, like between the ages of 6 and 12.
> Teen characters are just teens.


THen  very strongly agree with the cub porn thing.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't understand why people with fetishes are deserving of such _vitriol._

Sex is going to be overly prevalent on the Internet because it is the Internet. and sex is prevalent there. Over-representation of fetishes is a problem in the furry fandom Online just as much as it is everywhere else it can possibly be expressed. It only gets creepier than the rest of the Internet once it bleeds offline.

People are going to have fetishes. All people have fetishes, I'm fairly sure. There's nothing wrong with that.

Few of the things mentioned so far have really phased me. What really bothers me about furries in particular, and not just any collection of Internet people, is:

1. A general sense of detachment from reality.
2. Lack of social skills. I realize most Internet people are like this, but it's particularly pronounced amongst manimals.
3. The need to be either saccharine sweet or too ironic to breathe in order to be accepted.
4. General lack of competency in all areas of their lives.
5. Sexual desperation leading to awkward and genuinely frightening situations off the computer.
6. The need to only talk to other furries to the exclusion of other people.
7. General lack of maturity and respect.


----------



## Willow (Feb 9, 2011)

Furries who believe porn = everything

Furry pride

Furries with persecution complexes
-Furries who feel that not being able to post certain things = persecution
-Furries who feel like an oppressed minority because of their fetish

Some cub furs, but not all
-Cub furs who cream themselves over the slightest suggestive picture
-Cub furs who urge artists to draw more CP for them

Furries who think there's an adult version of EVERY SUGGESTIVE PICTURE
-Zen's fans

etc...


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 9, 2011)

The fact that willow does not love me enough drives me nuts

One thing in reality that drives me up the wall is when you have someone that thinks they know everything trying to stir shit up for the sake of doing so then bawwwwing about it causing more shenanigans and they get banned, hated, or criticized.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 10, 2011)

MaestroKux said:


> clap.gif God damn, almost everything you said I have to agree on. These are statements that alot of people would not say because they will just jump to conclusions...


 or the fact its not on SoFurry :V


Xegras said:


> *sticks butt up in the air and tears up* No untz untz?


 *bans, then mutes*


----------



## Willow (Feb 10, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> The fact that willow does not love me enough drives me nuts


 I'm trying to give you all the love my little boy heart can hold. Is that not enough?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 10, 2011)

Willow said:


> I'm trying to give you all the love my little boy heart can hold. Is that not enough?


 No, cause this is furry which borrows from anime, it involves alot more...now stay out of your uncle's basement and do not accept to play a special game with him >[


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 10, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> The fact that willow does not drives my nuts



Willow is the prime mover of my nuts.


----------



## Willow (Feb 10, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> No, cause this is furry which borrows from anime, it involves alot more...now stay out of your uncle's basement and do not accept to play a special game with him >[


 But there's so much candy down there. 



jcfynx said:


> Willow is the prime mover of my nuts.


 What is this I don't even. :|


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 10, 2011)

Willow said:


> But there's so much candy down there.


 Gawd damn it, tell your uncle to stop stealing from the candyshop next door >[


----------



## Browder (Feb 10, 2011)

Bad Dragon.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 10, 2011)

Why do you all hate yourselves so much? I don't hate you.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 10, 2011)

Browder said:


> Bad Dragon.


 The best part is how it, and porn sites, are advertised on the FA main site! =[


----------



## Browder (Feb 10, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The best part is how it, and porn sites, are advertised on the FA main site! =[


 
To be fair, the mainsite is mostly used for porn.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 10, 2011)

Ooh I know something.... One thing I hate with all my hate... nazi furs who get turned on by a furry hitler.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Feb 10, 2011)

1. Insecure furries who attack others as a way of gaining support and making them feel like they have worth.

If you can't stand the heat, get out of the kitchen. I like FAF just the way it is.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 10, 2011)

When no one helps someone else who's in trouble because they're 'too creepy' ONLY because they even asked for help.


----------



## cad (Feb 10, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Ooh I know something.... One thing I hate with all my hate... nazi furs who get turned on by a furry hitler.


What.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 10, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> I don't understand why people with fetishes are deserving of such _vitriol._


 
There's nothing wrong with having a fetish, in and of itself.  It's those that can't keep their fetishes private that's the issue.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 10, 2011)

-"Fetishes"....planet-sized multi-breasted/cocked pissing shitting puking underage zombie who-knows-whats fucking and eating each other at the same time!
-That occasional jack-in-the-hugbox that pops out and says "I have (...) and I'm proud so you better not say anything negative or I'll..."
-Unoriginal fan characters which are basically recolors of canon characters.
-Mediocre adult art getting more attention than high-quality clean art (I draw a spread ass, I get bombarded with comments. I actually try to draw something interesting, nobody gives a fuck/end personal rant)
-When some sick fuck screws up and gets the public's attention in a negative way, other furs tend to side with the offender. _This_ is what gives us a bad name.

Aside:
I just remembered an idea by some embarrassing wolf guy to form a furry "army" to protect the fandom's questionable members from "mundanes". What we need, if anything, is more like furry "Gestapo/Te Wu ("Gestapaw? Te Wuff?") to silence those that disgrace us before the public :V


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 10, 2011)

Just the ones who try to explain it to the uneducated but end up looking worse than before.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 10, 2011)

Wyldfyre said:


> Just the ones who try to explain it to the uneducated but end up looking worse than before.


 I just give them one of two cryptic answers, depending on what they say.
If they ask what the fandom is about, I say "It's different things for different people."
If they say they don't understand the fandom, I say "Good."


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 10, 2011)

Browder said:


> To be fair, the mainsite is mostly used for porn.


 
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3782954/ and http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3890306/

General rated content = 2178190 (57%, or 76% of active submissions)
Mature content = 321172 (8.4%, or 11.2% of active submissons)
Adult content = 358435 (9.4%, or 12.5% of active submissions)
Deleted content = 925803 (24%)

Just over 75% of FA's active content is rated general. The other quarter is porn or other mature works.

"Mostly" porn is not accurate.


----------



## Aden (Feb 10, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3782954/ and http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3890306/
> 
> General rated content = 2178190 (57%, or 76% of active submissions)
> Mature content = 321172 (8.4%, or 11.2% of active submissons)
> ...


 
Mostly _used_ for porn. Got statistics about views/faves?


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 10, 2011)

Aden said:


> Mostly _used_ for porn. Got statistics about views/faves?


 
Sadly not. I suppose it depends on if you mean "used" as in used to upload, or as in what people are looking for. I was going by the former. I won't argue against the likelyhood that porn views/faves far outstrips the general content. It is porn, after all. Everyone loves porn. This is hardly a furry thing.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 10, 2011)

Browder said:


> Bad Dragon.


 
The fact "Bad Dragon" links the weeaboos to us with their tentacle dildos makes me rage.


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 10, 2011)

Extreme fetish porn.

I don't mind some mild bondage.

But Smurfette being raped by zombies is not appealing.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 10, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Extreme fetish porn.
> 
> I don't mind some mild bondage.
> 
> But Smurfette being raped by zombies is not appealing.


 
How teh fook did someone link that to a part of the fandom?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 10, 2011)

Xegras said:


> How teh fook did someone link that to a part of the fandom?


 
I came across blender vore...
Basically it is sexy to watch a furry get turned into puree.

Que: "MY milk shakes bring all the boys to the yard..."


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 10, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I came across blender vore...
> Basically it is sexy to watch a furry get turned into puree.
> 
> Que: "MY milk shakes bring all the boys to the yard..."


 
Ugh. At what point does a fetish become a form of psychosis? They can't all be equal.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 10, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I came across blender vore...
> Basically it is sexy to watch a furry get turned into puree.
> 
> Que: "MY milk shakes bring all the boys to the yard..."


 
God this reminds of that weird japanese fetish that has women in high heels stepping on puppies and kittens.

Yeeuck


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 10, 2011)

Xegras said:


> God this reminds of that weird japanese fetish that has women in high heels stepping on puppies and kittens.
> 
> Yeeuck


 
Technically if I remember right that is a part of the "crushing" fetish. 

To be honest I cannot think of a fetish that I have. I guess I am boring and like old fashion boring sex.


----------



## Tango (Feb 10, 2011)

Reading this thread makes me feel normal and well adjusted!


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 10, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> Reading this thread makes me feel normal and well adjusted!


 
Those are called "mundanes." You're no furry!


----------



## Fay V (Feb 10, 2011)

I hate people that assume I want to be their Girl friend if I say hello to them.


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 10, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I hate people that assume I want to be their Girl friend if I say hello to them.


 
Most furries have never talked to a woman, get used to it.

/stereotypes


----------



## Monster. (Feb 10, 2011)

I hate when another furry artist sees your art and says LOL LET'S BE FRIENDS but never ever speaks to you after that so you're stuck looking like a total twat when you try saying hi to them later and they give you the "cold shoulder", so to speak.

I also hate that this site in particular says "No cub porn" and yet I've seen enough cub porn to issue a few suspensions but can't report it because when I come to these pieces, all abilities to report becomes invalid.




Fay V said:


> I hate people that assume I want to be their Girl friend if I say hello to them.


The "girl who's a friend" or "girl I'm dating" kinda friend?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 10, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I hate people that assume I want to be their Girl friend if I say hello to them.


 then why do I want to see you beat the crap out of some random fur when I say hello D=


----------



## Xegras (Feb 10, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I hate people that assume I want to be their Girl friend if I say hello to them.


 
I'm amazed you found enough straight guy furballs to come to this conclusion.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 10, 2011)

Xegras said:


> I'm amazed you found enough straight guy furballs to come to this conclusion.


 Doesnt change much if their character is a herm :V


----------



## Xegras (Feb 10, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Doesnt change much if their character is a herm :V


 
Good point

*Scoots up to you* Untz Untz?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 10, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Good point
> 
> *Scoots up to you* Untz Untz?


 GAWD DAMN IT *quits using that old account, creates a new account on Second life*


----------



## Tango (Feb 10, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> Those are called "mundanes." You're no furry!



No, just really new. As in last Monday.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 10, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> No, just really new. As in last Monday.


 
"So what did you do last monday?"
_ "I turned into a furry" _
"O...k...."


----------



## Tango (Feb 10, 2011)

Xegras said:


> "So what did you do last monday?"
> _ "I turned into a furry" _
> "O...k...."



More or less. Aside from that, it's been a pretty boring week.


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 10, 2011)

Xegras said:


> "So what did you do last monday?"
> _ "I turned into a furry" _
> *"Oh that's too bad, I wish you a speedy recovery..."*


-


----------



## Delta (Feb 10, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I hate when another furry artist sees your art and says LOL LET'S BE FRIENDS but never ever speaks to you after that so you're stuck looking like a total twat when you try saying hi to them later and they give you the "cold shoulder", so to speak.
> 
> I also hate that this site in particular says "No cub porn" and yet I've seen enough cub porn to issue a few suspensions but can't report it because when I come to these pieces, all abilities to report becomes invalid.
> 
> ...



I'm guessing the latter, this used to happen to me with gay furries.
You'd say hello or vaguely address them and somehow you get either their life story or flirting in "cute" type.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 10, 2011)

Winds said:


> I'm guessing the latter, this used to happen to me with gay furries.
> You'd say hello or vaguely address them and somehow you get either their life story or flirting in "cute" type.


I can't tell you how many times that's happened. I thanked someone for shouting on my page and they went into a whole spiel about how awesome my art is or something and how I'm creative. I don't know why people keep doing that; I've seen way more creative artists than me.


----------



## Delta (Feb 10, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I can't tell you how many times that's happened. I thanked someone for shouting on my page and they went into a whole spiel about how awesome my art is or something and how I'm creative. I don't know why people keep doing that; I've seen way more creative artists than me.


Gaz ur art is SO AMAZING!! U could be the next DiVinci, but with tits! Ur SOOOOO CREATIVE AND ORIGINAL ITS LIKE APHEX TWIN WENT BACK TO THE EUROPEAN MIDDLE AGES. 
That hurt to type.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 10, 2011)

Donation launderers (IE Allan, SweetNightmare, etc) and the people who enable them to keep pulling their bullshit by sending them money under false pretenses. You don't fucking fake cancer so you can spend the donation money on fursuits and other luxury goods.

Also almost all of Cannon's list.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 10, 2011)

Winds said:


> Gaz ur art is SO AMAZING!! U could be the next DiVinci, but with tits! Ur SOOOOO CREATIVE AND ORIGINAL ITS LIKE APHEX TWIN WENT BACK TO THE EUROPEAN MIDDLE AGES.
> That hurt to type.


I got to about "ur" and my brain started bleeding.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh right, furries who spell in fucking TXT TALK on a keyboard! I don't care what excuse(s) you have, try and type English coherently!


----------



## Fay V (Feb 10, 2011)

Gaz said:


> The "girl who's a friend" or "girl I'm dating" kinda friend?


 The "girl, I'm dating" kind. My best story of this is I started talking to a guy that's normally in a stream I watch. I don't mind talking to people in IM. He said he had a crush on me. I said I don't do internet relationships. the end right? nope. two days later he tells me his life is in the shitter and how it would be great to have something small like being able to call me his girlfriend...I was pissed...

Anyway another annoying thing furries do. Trying to butter you up for free art, especially in person. They see one picture and it's like "OMG You're the best artist ever, you can draw anything. that's so amazing. you're the best. I bet you could draw a wolf really well" :|


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 10, 2011)

Fay V said:


> "OMG You're the best artist ever, you can draw anything. that's so amazing. you're the best. I bet you could draw my fursona really well here's some refs." :|


 
Fix'd for accuracy.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 10, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Fix'd for accuracy.


 I was trying to portray some subtlety, but you're right, they have none...


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 10, 2011)

I hate those furries that assume they make awesome costumes and then put them up on furbid, complain when no one buys it, then bitch and bitch till there is no end. One I can think of off hand. /fumes


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 10, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I was trying to portray some subtlety, but you're right, they have none...


 
Subtlety doesn't work too well here. Furries and all that :/


----------



## Xegras (Feb 10, 2011)

Fay V said:


> The "girl, I'm dating" kind. My best story of this is I started talking to a guy that's normally in a stream I watch. I don't mind talking to people in IM. He said he had a crush on me. I said I don't do internet relationships. the end right? nope. two days later he tells me his life is in the shitter and how it would be great to have something small like being able to call me his girlfriend...I was pissed...
> 
> Anyway another annoying thing furries do. Trying to butter you up for free art, especially in person. They see one picture and it's like "OMG You're the best artist ever, you can draw anything. that's so amazing. you're the best. I bet you could draw a wolf really well" :|


 
*Scratches Fay of his list of possible artists to butter up or confess love*


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 10, 2011)

Another thing that drives me nuts-

Furries at cons who really are just weeaboos that walk around with a literal list of furries they have to encounter- get a picture taken with them without the fur's consent then post it saying "Oh wow this suiter was sooooo awesome (insert anime cat face)" all the while the person in the suit had no idea what was going on.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 10, 2011)

Fay V said:


> The "girl, I'm dating" kind. My best story of this is I started talking to a guy that's normally in a stream I watch. I don't mind talking to people in IM. He said he had a crush on me. I said I don't do internet relationships. the end right? nope. two days later he tells me his life is in the shitter and how it would be great to have something small like being able to call me his girlfriend...I was pissed...


Oh gawd. Not _that_ kind of guy. "OH POO MAH LYF EEZ SO HARD WILL U PLZ MAYK ME HAPPEH N B MAH GF?????" Fuck that.



> Anyway another annoying thing furries do. Trying to butter you up for free art, especially in person. They see one picture and it's like "OMG You're the best artist ever, you can draw anything. that's so amazing. you're the best. I bet you could draw a wolf really well" :|


:| I get that. OH GAWD, YOU DRAW? I BET YOU CAN DRAW ANYTHING HUH? WHY DON'T YOU DRAW--


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 10, 2011)

Furries that always apply for commissions hiring and their art sucks so bad that I wouldn't even want it if it was dirt cheep.
What annoys me more? The furries that draw the shitty ass art thinking it is good, say how awesome it is, and then get mad when people critique it.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 10, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Furries that always apply for commissions hiring and their art sucks so bad that I wouldn't even want it if it was dirt cheep.
> What annoys me more? The furries that draw the shitty ass art thinking it is good, say how awesome it is, and then get mad when people critique it.


 
Furries getting mad at the opposite of an asspat? Nawwww couldnt be, thats just downright ridiculous.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 10, 2011)

Xegras said:


> *Scratches Fay of his list of possible artists to butter up or confess love*


 I'm not gonna lie. It totally works. I feel special when I get compliments. HOWEVER. You need subtlety...



Gaz said:


> Oh gawd. Not _that_ kind of guy. "OH POO MAH LYF EEZ SO HARD WILL U PLZ MAYK ME HAPPEH N B MAH GF?????" Fuck that.
> 
> :| I get that. OH GAWD, YOU DRAW? I BET YOU CAN DRAW ANYTHING HUH? WHY DON'T YOU DRAW--


GAH hate them. It always makes me feel so cheap. 



dinosaurdammit said:


> Furries that always apply for commissions hiring and their art sucks so bad that I wouldn't even want it if it was dirt cheep.
> What annoys me more? The furries that draw the shitty ass art thinking it is good, say how awesome it is, and then get mad when people critique it.


 Furries are interesting. the bad artists don't know how bad they are. the good ones don't realize how good they are.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 10, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Furries are interesting. the bad artists don't know how bad they are. the good ones don't realize how good they are.


 
I will always think I suck. Anyone telling me different I will refuse to believe.

Furries that go vegan in their fursona then bitch at people with carnivorous fursonas because their fursona eats meat. I don't expect a wolf to be choking down on carrots.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 10, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Furries that go vegan in their fursona then bitch at people with carnivorous fursonas because their fursona eats meat. I don't expect a wolf to be choking down on carrots.


 
This reminds of the thread about fursonas involving appetites, i thought about responding but i was sure if i put that i chew on wood all day i would probably get a PM from mr meatball


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 10, 2011)

Furries who try to become your friend if you are an ACTUAL friend to an artist.
"OMG, you are synxirazu's friend, can I be your friend, I love the work you two do."

Furries who dont know the full damn picture but go about and RAGE/Whiteknight for you
"You damn monster, how dare you steal (insert character) from (insert user)" While earlier the user stated they gave the character to said other person.

Being fans of your character/fursona and trying to stroke your ego better than the other fans to get free art with their character/fursona with yours


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 10, 2011)

Furries that stereotype that sergals, synx, or other made up animals MUST like vore or some other fetish. Assuming you are your fursona because you have a fetish often typed with it. 
IE:
Kangaroos= Inflation
Horses= hyper cock

I like sergals because they resemble dinosaurs. Not because they have a prehensile clitoris and "rape" everything.
I like synx because they look other worldly and have an interesting biology. Not because they can vore something down like there is no tomorrow.

Assuming any different will make me hate you, or beat you unconscious with a metal rod.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Feb 10, 2011)

I like foxes just because there is a load of myth, and lore behind them, also to add that when they are roaming around that they are really have nice colors of fur. But what I don't like is when people starts saying how slutty they are when that's 100% false.  Since there life span isn't very long, to what humans can live in.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 10, 2011)

FoxPhantom said:


> I like foxes just because there is a load of myth, and lore behind them, also to add that when they are roaming around that they are really have nice colors of fur. But what I don't like is when people starts saying how slutty they are when that's 100% false.  Since there life span isn't very long, to what humans can live in.


 
Foxes from what I read pair up and breed for life in most cases.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Feb 10, 2011)

Really, where did you find that at?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 10, 2011)

FoxPhantom said:


> Really, where did you find that at?


 
Oh mighty power of google and discovery channel.


----------



## FennecFur (Feb 10, 2011)

I don't like fetishes like vore, scat, etc. I respect people's stuff, but I just prefer not to see it. 

Also trolls/crybabies. If you don't approve of something, just leave. You don't have to go spamming the hell out of someone's inbox just because you don't like something. Be an adult for once.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 10, 2011)

FennecFur said:


> I don't like fetishes like vore, scat, etc. I respect people's stuff, but I just prefer not to see it.
> 
> Also trolls/crybabies. If you don't approve of something, just leave. You don't have to go spamming the hell out of someone's inbox just because you don't like something. Be an adult for once.


 
Basically this?


----------



## Tango (Feb 10, 2011)

Fay V said:


> The "girl, I'm dating" kind. My best story of this is I started talking to a guy that's normally in a stream I watch. I don't mind talking to people in IM. He said he had a crush on me. I said I don't do internet relationships. the end right? nope. two days later he tells me his life is in the shitter and how it would be great to have something small like being able to call me his girlfriend...I was pissed...
> 
> Anyway another annoying thing furries do. Trying to butter you up for free art, especially in person. They see one picture and it's like "OMG You're the best artist ever, you can draw anything. that's so amazing. you're the best. I bet you could draw a wolf really well" :|



Makes me glad I'm already married.


----------



## Delta (Feb 10, 2011)

Furries who think a couple's characters should be the same species because they're together.
Seriously? Does this even need to be addressed?


----------



## Xegras (Feb 10, 2011)

Winds said:


> Furries who think a couple's characters should be the same species because they're together.
> Seriously? Does this even need to be addressed?


 
That might just be because half the fandom is Wolf, Fox, Wolfox, or some kind of wolf or fox tossed in with some kind of different animal.


----------



## Tango (Feb 10, 2011)

Xegras said:


> That might just be because half the fandom is Wolf, Fox, Wolfox, or some kind of wolf or fox tossed in with some kind of different animal.


 
Kind of sounds like if Halliburton played with genetic engineering.


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 10, 2011)

When furries say _"If you don't like it, don't look!"_
It's a shitty excuse every time! There might be better arguments - find them!

And another thing, stemming from that one: FA's front page with Adult filter off. Every single time.. there's something there that would be better off not existing.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 10, 2011)

How about all the weaboos, overly friendly newfags, and young dipshits?

Don't forget the obvious chewfox types.


----------



## Delta (Feb 10, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> When furries say _"If you don't like it, don't look!"_
> It's a shitty excuse every time! There might be better arguments - find them!


Pretty sound argument to me.
If someone puts up a thumbnail that says "Anal vore zoophilia plush fucking" and you click it anyway, the blame is on you.
Most artist don't put thumbnails up so you get the full thing in smaller form which should be even more of a detour sign. 
Its really relies more on how much of an ass you want to make out yourself.


----------



## Delta (Feb 10, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> overly friendly newfags..


SO. MUCH. RAW. BOILING. HATRED.
I don't mind cool, genuinely friendly people. I cant stand people who force that shit.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 10, 2011)

Furs thinking because I'm a fur to I want to rp sex every second of the day and when I say no they just stop IMing me. I have messengers for talking, passing time, and actually getting to know people to have good conversations not fantasy sex.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 10, 2011)

Winds said:


> SO. MUCH. RAW. BOILING. HATRED.
> I don't mind cool, genuinely friendly people. I cant stand people who force that shit.


 
I hate people who start off their introduction with "Uhhh", "(animal noise) HI", "So I am new", "Hello furry world", or otherwise dumb ass introduction- we are all guilty at one point I am sure but these are the same people that have been here a while then leave then make another account.

Worse than that is furs that leave and then come back like "So I bet yall missed me". No we didn't we don't even know who the fuck you are- get off your high horse and GTFO. You are not a "popfur" and never will be. Causing drama- leaving over said drama- then coming back like we know who the fuck you are, go die....


----------



## Oovie (Feb 10, 2011)

I keep running into these people who think you're too old when you're in your twenties... And they're maybe 3 years younger than you, is there really that large a difference? I just saw a 17 year old act all shocked when a guy was saying he was about to turn 21. Are you serious?


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 10, 2011)

Winds said:


> Pretty sound argument to me.
> If someone puts up a thumbnail that says "Anal vore zoophilia plush fucking" and you click it anyway, the blame is on you.
> Most artist don't put thumbnails up so you get the full thing in smaller form which should be even more of a detour sign.
> Its really relies more on how much of an ass you want to make out yourself.


 
It's not a sound argument, it just pretends to be. It can, and often is, used as an attempt to excuse literally anything. "_______ exists/is happening. If you don't like it, don't look!_" The argument has an irresponsible air of "_I know it's bad, and I don't care!_" It obnoxiously piggybacks on other arguments of real substance, which should be used in it's place entirely.

Proper signage, as in your example, _is_ a sound argument. It should be used instead.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 10, 2011)

Oovie said:


> I keep running into these people who think you're too old when you're in your twenties... And they're maybe 3 years younger than you, is there really that large a difference? I just saw a 17 year old act all shocked when a guy was saying he was about to turn 21. Are you serious?


 
People in their 20's and 30's are the only ones who have steady jobs, lives, and income to buy fursuits, commissions, and other furry related stuff. It is like this mmorpg I used to play- they got all shocked that I played but I could just afford the membership when they had to beg their parents. Got to the point they would beg me to buy it for them- I was like fuck no, grow up and get your own debit card.


----------



## Delta (Feb 10, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> It's not a sound argument, it just pretends to be. It can, and often is, used as an attempt to excuse literally anything. "_______ exists/is happening. If you don't like it, don't look!_" The argument has an irresponsible air of "_I know it's bad, and I don't care!_" It obnoxiously piggybacks on other arguments of real substance, which should be used in it's place entirely.
> 
> Proper signage, as in your example, _is_ a sound argument. It should be used instead.


 
You're saying that you'd be in the right to complain about not liking something when the only reason you're seeing it is because you clicked on it?
How bad it is has nothing to do with you making the conscious (and unwise) choice of clicking the submission that contains forty-five outlandish fetishes being performed at the same time.
Seriously, dude, pick your battles. How hard is it to see something, identify it as something that you don't want to see and navigate around it? 

I'd get it if you were being deceived, but more often than not when someone use's "Dont like it, dont look" its towards someone who was given ample warning.
And its not so much of an argument as it is a reminder to use common sense.



I hate the furry sense of entitlement.
"Oh this game is awesome! There needs to be a furry mod for it" No there doesn't. Not everything thats appealing needs a furry version


----------



## Zanzi (Feb 10, 2011)

Everything. :V


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 10, 2011)

Winds said:


> You're saying that you'd be in the right to complain about not liking something when the only reason you're seeing it is because you clicked on it?
> How bad it is has nothing to do with you making the conscious (and unwise) choice of clicking the submission that contains forty-five outlandish fetishes being performed at the same time.
> Seriously, dude, pick your battles. How hard is it to see something, identify it as something that you don't want to see and navigate around it?
> 
> ...


 
The common sense to not click on what you don't want to see is never contested; people don't usually start big bitch-fests over something weird they should have avoided (and/or they go unsupported.) However, people know that FA has porn all over it. That draws an unfavourable opinion of it. Then a lot of the dumber furries respond "if you don't like it, don't look!" and it does nothing to acknowledge the generalizations and opinions that haunt everyone who uses the site. Then you have substantial issues, like the Cub Porn ban. The one company cut business with FA due in large part the Cub Porn... Cub porn ban was put in place for the sake of better future business relations, and numbers of the indignant furries more or less voiced, "Screw them, if they don't like it, they should just not look!"
_That'll work...._

For individual and more personal scenarios, it's sufficient. But it's a pants-on-head retarded response for bigger social and economic cases. That is why it's so very stupid to me.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 10, 2011)

pheonix said:


> Furs thinking because I'm a fur to I want to rp sex every second of the day and when I say no they just stop IMing me. I have messengers for talking, passing time, and actually getting to know people to have good conversations not fantasy sex.


 
Send them my way. (;


----------



## pheonix (Feb 10, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Send them my way. (;


 
I don't have to do that, there's plenty out there. They will find you.


----------



## Delta (Feb 10, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> The common sense to not click on what you don't want to see is never contested; people don't usually start big bitch-fests over something weird they should have avoided (and/or they go unsupported.)



This is were you're wrong. More often than not those who receive the reply "if you don't like it don't look" have ample warning, but went and clicked the image/thumbnail anyway because "its their favorite artist and they have to view and give an opinion on every single image produced by the artist" so said artist will notice them, befriend them and draw them free pictures of their murrsona :V You give the random browser of FA waaaay too much credit. The amount of stupid thats flung around in the comments section is staggering to a point its nearly amazing.  



Heimdal said:


> However, people know that FA has porn all over it. That draws an unfavourable opinion of it. Then a lot of the dumber furries respond "if you don't like it, don't look!" and it does nothing to acknowledge the generalizations and opinions that haunt everyone who uses the site.



Stop. caring.
Are you seriously arguing that telling someone "Hey, I can see this image disgusts/infuriates/traumatizes you. Maybe you should navigate away instead of making a jackass out of yourself" is a dumb argument because it makes you look bad to people you'll never in your life see or meet and if you do they'll never know you browse the site? Dude seriously, you're white knighting for the furry fandom. Come on. 



Heimdal said:


> Then you have substantial issues, like the Cub Porn ban. The one company cut business with FA due in large part the Cub Porn... Cub porn ban was put in place for the sake of better future business relations, and numbers of the indignant furries more or less voiced, "Screw them, if they don't like it, they should just not look!"
> That'll work..[/qoute]
> 
> Whoa whoa whoa, ease up kid. Cub porn nudges a legal boundary anyway. The reason said company threaten to break off business with FA was because that whole Lolicon thing that happen with that one guy. There was chance they could be funding a site that host illegal material and so they said get it off or we walk. Not to mention, this wasn't the first time Cub-Porn was on the chopping block. It doesn't make "dont like, dont look" a bad argument it just makes the ones who use it in this case idiots for not recognizing the legal issues and possible downgrade/closure of the site had FA refused to take down CP.
> ...


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 11, 2011)

Winds said:


> This is were you're wrong. More often than not those who receive the reply "if you don't like it don't look" have ample warning, but went and clicked the image/thumbnail anyway because "its their favorite artist and they have to view and give an opinion on every single image produced by the artist" so said artist will notice them, befriend them and draw them free pictures of their murrsona :V You give the random browser of FA waaaay too much credit. The amount of stupid thats flung around in the comments section is staggering to a point its nearly amazing.



I haven't cared about artwork comments so much. I could see it happen a lot there, now that you mention it. It's not so common on FAF though.



> Are you seriously arguing that telling someone "Hey, I can see this image disgusts/infuriates/traumatizes you. Maybe you should navigate away instead of making a jackass out of yourself" is a dumb argument because it makes you look bad to people you'll never in your life see or meet and if you do they'll never know you browse the site?



I've never seen anyone say it gracefully like that. To be more precise, the contexts I have usually seen it in have involved furries complaining about 'mundanes' in some way, and then when given reasons why people might have disgusted opinions they fall back to "if they don't like it, don't look!" They just don't like the answer they knew was coming. It's mind-boggling. Like with the Cub Porn ban issue, it's a bad argument because it's like fitting a square block in a round hole. I've seen it used in a lot of discussions like these, and it annoys me because of it's total irrelevance to answering the topics at hand.

There are a lot of varied contexts I hadn't considered. So I suppose what I dislike is when it's used like some universal answer even in the cases when it just doesn't apply.


----------



## Delta (Feb 11, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> *So I suppose what I dislike is when it's used like some universal answer even in the cases when it just doesn't apply.*


Trouble saved. I agree with you completely.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 11, 2011)

Furries who use the term "fake Fur"


----------



## Foxnik (Feb 11, 2011)

Dipshits who take shit seriously all the time.


----------



## Tango (Feb 11, 2011)

The fact that almost everyone on the internet outside the fandom thinks 'furry' is code for pervert haven. I have yet to see someone show up on To Catch A Predator in a murrsuit.


----------



## Itakirie (Feb 11, 2011)

- Everything that has to do with stupidity in the fandom.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 11, 2011)

I hate everyone who treats the furry fandom as anything more than a bunch of people who think anthro's are neat. And I mean _everyone_, not just the standard stereotypes.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 11, 2011)

Artifice said:


> Also, what's "Bawwwing"?


It's just another word for "whining" or "crying" about something.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 11, 2011)

Everything, I hate you all. <3


----------



## bjornpolar (Feb 11, 2011)

1) Yiff
2) The majority of furs like yiff, then most say they don't
3) Foxes
4) Ppl who take the time to type "furry pron" or "erotic art" rather than yiff just to sound cool
5) Zoophiles who join for a more socially acceptable way of expressing... ya know
6) Ppl who post every day

7) Other Furries
8 )Furs who say they hate all other furs
9) Hypocrites


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 11, 2011)

People who post nothing but smut.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Feb 11, 2011)

People who likes to complains about anything, and being a drama llama.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 11, 2011)

People who alter/edit art they commissioned and wonder why the original artist gets offended.

Also, people who think they're popular but don't realize it's because they give out free porn art rather than legitimately good quality art.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 11, 2011)

Artist that only want asspats. Personally if something of mine is bad I want to be told.


----------



## Tango (Feb 11, 2011)

Gaz said:


> People who alter/edit art they commissioned and wonder why the original artist gets offended.
> 
> Also, people who think they're popular but don't realize it's because they give out free porn art rather than legitimately good quality art.


 
*adds notation in binder titled "Shameless Popularity Tactics"* Thanks!


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 11, 2011)

Alright, a more expanded list:

* People who create character sheets with naughty bits on them.
* Especially when it's because their naughty bits are unique snowflakes and everyone needs to know exactly what they look like. Unlike, for example, their face.
* People who try to make their fursona all special and unique by adding random stuff.
* People who complain about furries doing things that only a social recluse would consider to be unique to furries.
* People who accuse you of white knighting and/or crying fursecution because you disagree with them.
* Those that feel the need to 'come out' about being a furry.
* Threads asking stuff like "what species of fursona should I pick?"
* Complaining about furries adding "fur" to words, and then using words like furry drama and fursecution yourself.
* Artists complaining about how their awesome art gets no attention, because "everyone only looks at the porn!", when their clean art is utterly boring.
* People who express amazement that there is furry porn, and that people like it.
* "Everyone hates furries, and it's all someone else's fault!"
* "If we all stopped saying 'yiff', everyone will stop hating us!"
* Those who make a big deal about leaving the fandom.
* People who claim they aren't furries because they only like anthro's a lot, and don't [Insert retarded stereotype here].
* "If I like it, it's not furry!"
* People who complain about artists asking 'too much' money for commissions.
* Artists who put random erections in their art.
* Artists who use the "But it's my style!" excuse.
* Bitter fucks who complain constantly about a mystical golden era of furry where everything was perfect.
* People who treat the choice of naughty bits on anthos as anything more than personal choice.
* People who can't take criticism of their criticism.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 12, 2011)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Alright, a more expanded list:
> 
> * People who create character sheets with naughty bits on them.
> * Especially when it's because their naughty bits are unique snowflakes and everyone needs to know exactly what they look like. Unlike, for example, their face.
> ...


 I see half of this utterly failing


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 12, 2011)

My heart bleeds for you.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 12, 2011)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> My heart bleeds for you.


 everyone knows you have no heart >[
like the rest of us on FAF


----------



## chrest (Feb 12, 2011)

Furries who:

Only talk about porn
only talk about yiff
adhere to a "Master" (Just call it a bf/gf, or gtfo)
who thinks they need to tell their friends they are a furrie
lifestylists
ageplayers
people who like vore (Go die, then eat YOURSELF)
diaper people (thefuck?)
babyfurs (I will NEVER take abyfurs seriously, you 45 year old crazies shitting your pants and tawking wike dis 2 make yu wook cutew and youngew, you sicken me)
And...oh, people who make lists of stuff people have already listed...oh wait...I just did that...darn it


----------



## craftyandy (Feb 12, 2011)

People who complain about stupid shit like what someone draws, jerks off to as if it really matters in the grand scheme of things (you know wordly matters and such.) People who complain about comments, people who hide comments, people who disable comments. Furries who talk about understanding but turn around and bitch about there being "so much sex" not realizing the stupidity of basing that claim on the amount of drawn pictures of it or living vicariously through journal posts making it come off as bitterness towards their own empty bed. Acting Judgmental on people who are into things (that don't prey and destroy other unwilling human beings mind you) or hold views they don't like as if somehow because said judgmental person is part of the mainstream of things they are superior and instead of having that so claimed understanding of things yet somehow don't consider the fact the majority of people don't choose who they are, what their tastes are etc. that it's all influenced, and embedded through, genes, environment (including mainly peers and parents). That's all that comes to mind so to sum it all up self important self righteousness. And furry wise idiots who want to "cleen up the fandom" to make it more acceptable to the same people who tend to be assholes anyways. And whinny people, I'll draw the shit they hate just to spite them and maybe trick a link or two. And yeah there is plenty of things I don't like... can't really say I consider any of it that needs to go, I just don't give a shit. Since most are contained in pictures and all the gritty interesting stuff happens behind closed doors anyways so who gives a fuck. Who am I trying to impress here?


----------



## Tango (Feb 12, 2011)

chrest said:


> Furries who:
> 
> Only talk about porn
> only talk about yiff
> ...


 

Yeah...I can totally get behind that.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 12, 2011)

Three words.

People who overreact.


----------



## Blutide (Feb 12, 2011)

This list is about right.



And the bad press on tv...


----------



## Vibgyor (Feb 12, 2011)

the drama whores


----------



## Billythe44th (Feb 12, 2011)

Those who roleplay in inappropriate places. For instance, anywhere outside of a private message.  Like, there was this one guy who insisted on referring to himself in the third person as &quot;toy&quot;, like he expected me to violate him with three green bananas while I was trying to answer an actual question he was asking.  Also, slightly off-topic: I seem to have trouble using the enter key to make separate paragraphs. No seriously, I hit the enter key twice and it makes no line break.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 13, 2011)

Billythe44th said:


> Those who roleplay in inappropriate places. For instance, anywhere outside of a private message.  Like, there was this one guy who insisted on referring to himself in the third person as &quot;toy&quot;, like he expected me to violate him with three green bananas while I was trying to answer an actual question he was asking.  Also, slightly off-topic: I seem to have trouble using the enter key to make separate paragraphs. No seriously, I hit the enter key twice and it makes no line break.


 I hate this too. Even when it isn't sexual.

Nothing is more annoying than having a chat filled with *XxXMurrYiffXxX* snugglez and cuddlez and wuvz CockVore69* for an hour straight.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 13, 2011)

People who sit around and complain about the fandom for seven pages despite there being nothing that has not already been said about the subject many times.


----------



## Citrakayah (Feb 13, 2011)

The people as a whole.


----------



## Machine (Feb 13, 2011)

I hate furries that have to associate everything with furries. You know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 13, 2011)

Amphion said:


> I hate furries that have to associate everything with furries. You know what I'm talking about.


 You mean to tell me <obviously not furry related noun> _isn't_ a furry?


----------



## Machine (Feb 13, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You mean to tell me <obviously not furry related noun> _isn't_ a furry?


Yes.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 13, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> 1)Lifestyling.
> 2)People who think furries will ever exist.
> 3)People who think they have the soul of a furry.
> 4)The people who can't understand the difference between the hobby and their sexuality.
> ...



wouldn't have put it any better, you hit it right on


----------



## Calemeyr (Feb 13, 2011)

the people who:
1. Draw cub, scat, etc
2. Buy cub, scat, etc
3. Like cub, scat, etc
4. Sonic muscle
5. Shit-quality art for someone to get on by
6. Yiff (why do naked animals turn people on?)
7. Those people who make animal noises at cons
8. Lifestylers
9. Otherkin
10. Yiffsuits
11. "Too fat to wear that" fursuiters
etc.
I didn't say beastiality or plushophilia because I don't consider them part of the fandom. So don't try to bring it in.


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Feb 13, 2011)

1dynamofox1 said:


> I didn't say beastiality or plushophilia because I don't consider them part of the fandom. So don't try to bring it in.


 
Hell yes. Thankyou.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 13, 2011)

The_Lightning_Fox said:


> Hell yes. Thankyou.


 
Agreed. Though that won't stop them from trying to find a group to "fit in."


----------



## Spatel (Feb 13, 2011)

very little actually drives me nuts

the furry community is a big carnival with a lot of interesting freaks


----------



## Mint (Feb 13, 2011)

Everything in the fandom that's sexual in nature drives me nuts.


----------



## Istanbul (Feb 14, 2011)

Furries who, by and large, hate all furries. (I don't hate furries overall, some of them just annoy me.)
Those who claim the high ground because their porn is somehow morally superior.
People who feel the need to dance around in front of the media for attention.
Furries who describe people who are not furries as 'mundanes'.
Anyone who doesn't seem to understand that we have personal space, too.
People who get into an argument about what makes you a "real" furry.
Furries who sneer at new furries, as if being new to the fandom somehow makes them inferior.
Furries who try to deal with our horrible reputation by *confirming it*.
Furries who try to deal with our horrible reputation by trying to further distance us from others.
Anyone who crams their fetishes down your throat in every possible medium.
Fursuiters who feel the need to wear fursuits at inappropriate times/places.

But mostly...

Jerks. *

* Jerks are not exclusive to the furry fandom


----------



## Kayla (Feb 21, 2011)

- Furries that do the "Murry Purry" RP crap all the time.
- Furries that assume that just because I draw porn to help pay bills, that I'm easy/they can get into my pants.
- Furries that instigate drama when you're uncomfortable in drawing something they ask for. 
ex: I'm no longer drawing M/M and F/F related porn (Anything PG-13 and under I'll still do), and I've had people from FA shoot nasty e-mails to me, saying that I hate people that are gay.
- Furries that expect you to like the fetishes that they like.
- Furries that think they're psychologists.
- Cynder Fantards (The extremely obsessed Cynder fans)
- Sonic Fantards (The extremely obsessed Sonic fans)

I've got a lot more, but too sleepy to type them now.


----------



## RobinFox (Feb 21, 2011)

1. Furs who complain about other's fetishes. It's none of your business.
2. Furs who start drama.
3. Furs who discriminate about other furs based on age instead of behavior.
4. Furs that don't even attempt to use good spelling or grammar.
5. Furs that start rumors.
6. Furs that hate on aotehr furs.


----------



## JDFox (Feb 21, 2011)

This place...but I keep freakin coming back for some reason.  Must be all the nice assho....I mean people.


----------



## Aden (Feb 21, 2011)

RobinFox said:


> 1. Furs who complain about other's fetishes. It's none of your business.


 
Furs who post their fetishes on a public website. It's none of our business.


----------



## Mavu-chan (Feb 21, 2011)

JDFox said:


> This place...but I keep freakin coming back for some reason.  Must be all the nice assho....I mean people.


 You know, I was just saying this a couple of hours ago IRL. :I


----------



## JDFox (Feb 21, 2011)

Mavu-chan said:


> You know, I was just saying this a couple of hours ago IRL. :I


 
I've learned to come here wearing full body armor over my thick skin...Kinda a requirement.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 21, 2011)

Aden said:


> Furs who post their fetishes on a public website. It's none of our business.


 
I know a few people who get their jollies from cartoon animal people.

Some things you're just better off knowing about a person.


----------



## israfur (Feb 21, 2011)

Even though I agreed with some of the things mentioned in the first post, OP _really_ needs to be more openminded. o____@;; Wow.


----------



## Mavu-chan (Feb 21, 2011)

Sounds about right.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 21, 2011)

Um.
Nuts!


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 21, 2011)

israfur said:


> Even though I agreed with some of the things mentioned in the first post, OP _really_ needs to be more openminded. o____@;; Wow.


 It's FaF, if you want asspatting flirt with a closet jock in the locker room.

We quite often mock furries, hell some of us have even gotten death threats... some more than others.


----------



## Jameless (Feb 21, 2011)

Things that drive me nuts:

1. People who harass me for not being a furry??

2. And oh yeah, someone once called me a furry hater for drawing macro/micro crush pictures for commissions.... They said i must hate furries because i draw them being crushed... by other furries...

3. Not having bacon.

4. Being so damn bored that I actually get on the forums and post on random threads....


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 21, 2011)

_For new users a *bolded *text in a quote means things you are replying to or changing the quote to make a joke or such.  In other words the bold I wrote in as a reply to istanbul._


Istanbul said:


> Furries who, by and large, hate all furries. (I don't hate furries overall, some of them just annoy me.)  *That's me*
> Those who claim the high ground because their porn is somehow morally superior.*  I feel superior to them.*
> People who feel the need to dance around in front of the media for attention.
> Furries who describe people who are not furries as 'mundanes'.*  I feel superior to them.*
> ...


 "Well the important thing is that you found a way to feel superior to both"


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

People who make a big deal out of trivial bullshit, almost entirely related to a person's sexuality.

Seriously, have you furries ever tried Not Giving A Fuck? It works for me!


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 21, 2011)

*edit*

Nvm I just realized I already posted this earlier, forgot this is a revived thread.

Also Knotcast sucks more cock than the hosts, it's just a bunch of guys around a mic thinking that keeping your boyfriend's balls empty cures all relationship problems.


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> *edit*
> 
> Nvm I just realized I already posted this earlier, forgot this is a revived thread.
> 
> Also Knotcast sucks more cock than the hosts, it's just a bunch of guys around a mic thinking that keeping your boyfriend's balls empty cures all relationship problems.


 ...yeah, I hate Knotcast too. I should probably add that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 21, 2011)

Love! said:


> ...yeah, I hate Knotcast too. I should probably add that.


 I used to listen to them, I got around halfway through all their episodes and then I realized how full of it their advice is.
It wouldn't surprise me if they ruined most of the relationships the people were writing in about.

They should atleast get one relationship therapist or something.


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I used to listen to them, I got around halfway through all their episodes and then I realized how full of it their advice is.
> It wouldn't surprise me if they ruined most of the relationships the people were writing in about.
> 
> They should atleast get one relationship therapist or something.


I think just getting one host who isn't a stereotypically promiscuous gay guy would be a huge step forward. :V


----------



## Takun (Feb 21, 2011)

Furry Fandom: http://imgur.com/mKwhl  (NSFW)


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 21, 2011)

Love! said:


> I think just getting one host who isn't a stereotypically promiscuous gay guy would be a huge step forward. :V


 Well on the plus side their advice is always sexual in nature, so it'll get you laid AND divorced/dumped.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 21, 2011)

Mine are people who make stupid-ass threads about what they don't like as if anyone gave a shit.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2011)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> Mine are people who make stupid-ass threads about what they don't like as if anyone gave a shit.


 So you hate the entire R&R subforum?


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 21, 2011)

RobinFox said:


> 4. Furs that don't even attempt to use good spelling or grammar.
> 6. Furs that hate on aotehr furs.



:|


----------



## Jeter (Feb 21, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> People in their 20's and 30's are the only ones who have steady jobs, lives, and income to buy fursuits, commissions, and other furry related stuff. It is like this mmorpg I used to play- they got all shocked that I played but I could just afford the membership when they had to beg their parents. Got to the point they would beg me to buy it for them- I was like fuck no, grow up and get your own debit card.




God bless my discretionary income and the years it took me to accrue it!--so sayeth an old, gray member of the fandom


----------



## Inashne117 (Feb 22, 2011)

Furs who think Fandom = Fetish
Furry documentaries, they're all either white knights or trying to trash the fandom.
Furries in the general media (This just makes me facepalm.)


----------



## Kibou (Feb 22, 2011)

People who use the word "mate" instead of boyfriend/girlfriend
No, just no


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Feb 22, 2011)

OP's list is the same as mine.
I will add the super ignorant people too, and the people who constantly flash at you their sexuality pride, being it hetero or gay or whatever.


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 22, 2011)

1. People who use retarded words like "wolfess" or "fursecution" or "she-wolf" and "mate"...
2. Furries that are obsessed with yiff 
3. People who post crappy whiny threads that make furries bitc* out
4. Furries that think they're Native Americans who have a spiritual inner animal 
5. Furries that think they have animal instincts and post an entire thread on how they "magically had a sensation to madly scratch their butt like a dog" 
6. Furries that thinks it's okay to randomly hug people in fursuits
7. People that think they're _so _cool and cute for having a sparkle pup fursona *UGH!*
8. People who shop at HotTopic just so that they think they're "cool" or emo
9. Furries that have crazy fursonas that hybridized _just about _a couple hundred times
10. Furries that are generic wolves...(unless they chose it _before _the known popularity of wolves in the fandom)
11. People who start crying and getting ol' defensive when told their being retarded after posting a whiny thread
I'm sure there's more...
12. People who think that all furries are zoophiles
OH! And:
13. People who post rules they break themselves just so that people will agree with them and they'll feel excepted
Also, I didn't read all the comments so I don't know whether or not the things that irk me have already been mentioned...but...oh well.


----------



## Love! (Feb 22, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Well on the plus side their advice is always sexual in nature, so it'll get you laid AND divorced/dumped.


 yeah, that's something at least



HarleyRoadkill said:


> Mine are people who make stupid-ass  threads about what they don't like as if anyone gave a shit.


 this is annoying too, yes...



Nekomimi said:


> 1. People who use retarded words like "wolfess" or "fursecution" or "she-wolf" and "mate"...


i don't know about the others
but mate is a perfectly valid and accurate term to describe someone's significant other
[more accurate than 'significant other', in fact, since that term literally only denotes a person who happens to matter to the subject]
it's a lot shorter than 'life partner' or 'significant other' too


----------



## Oovie (Feb 22, 2011)

Calling their partner their mate, I always feel like I'm watching the Discovery channel when they do this.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 22, 2011)

The way I feel about the fandom:



Spoiler: the Fandom



You.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 22, 2011)

Oovie said:


> Calling their partner their mate, I always feel like I'm watching the Discovery channel when they do this.


 
You and me baby, we ain't nothin but mammals....

I'm annoyed with the amount of "THIS IS BAD BECAUSE I THINK IT'S GROSS" people. Who then go jack off to animal people.

Yeah.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Feb 22, 2011)

> Furries that are obsessed with yiff


Ah yeah, this too. -.-


----------



## casual-insanity (Feb 22, 2011)

I just don't like that it's so hard for me to get commissioners because I don't draw porn.
I don't like too, it makes me feel uncomfortable and insecure and I just don't want it in my gallery.
I shouldn't have to settle to make a few sales. But I can't seem to make much of any because I won't draw it.
I don't have anything against porn, you can see that I fav'ed a few. It was more or less of the talent that went into it.
The anatomy, perception, coloring, etc. I can do all that without drawing fucking.
I just wish I could get a chance without having to turn my gallery dirty with cumshots. (And that's about the grossest thing)


----------



## MrWolfeh (Feb 22, 2011)

casual-insanity said:


> I just don't like that it's so hard for me to get commissioners because I don't draw porn.
> I don't like too, it makes me feel uncomfortable and insecure and I just don't want it in my gallery.
> I shouldn't have to settle to make a few sales. But I can't seem to make much of any because I won't draw it.
> I don't have anything against porn, you can see that I fav'ed a few. It was more or less of the talent that went into it.
> ...


 
Yeah, entirely too many good artists don't get recognition because they don't do porn, it's sad really. One of my issues with the fandom is that it's quite hard to get free art. Yeah yeah i know, i'm cheap etc... I'm all for paying for my fursona to be drawn but artists seem to care a little too much about making money from it, what happened to drawing because you like it?


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 22, 2011)

casual-insanity said:


> I just don't like that it's so hard for me to get commissioners because I don't draw porn.
> I don't like too, it makes me feel uncomfortable and insecure and I just don't want it in my gallery.
> I shouldn't have to settle to make a few sales. But I can't seem to make much of any because I won't draw it.
> I don't have anything against porn, you can see that I fav'ed a few. It was more or less of the talent that went into it.
> ...


aaaahhh your art is adorable.

Totally recommending you |3


----------



## casual-insanity (Feb 22, 2011)

MrWolfeh said:


> Yeah, entirely too many good artists don't get  recognition because they don't do porn, it's sad really. One of my  issues with the fandom is that it's quite hard to get free art. Yeah  yeah i know, i'm cheap etc... I'm all for paying for my fursona to be  drawn but artists seem to care a little too much about making money from  it, what happened to drawing because you like it?


 
I do draw because I like it, but if I can make something of a talent, I will. It's being efficient.
Well, I have an actual job, I make a decent amount of money, JUST enough for bills. 
So by the end of the 2 weeks, I'm on my last leg of gas and can't do much of anything. 
(When I only went back and forth to work to begin with.)
So, I only want to do commissions for a little bit of play money.
But my main deal is Emergency money. What if something dire comes up, but I don't have the funds?
I don't like that feeling. Now, the free art thing . . . 
I'm only ok with it, if there was something like a contest involved and the winner earned it.



Skift said:


> aaaahhh your art is adorable.
> 
> Totally recommending you |3



Aw!!!!!! Thanks so much! That means alot.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 22, 2011)

People who, one way or another, think it's srs bsns.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 22, 2011)

Lets set people failing at anatomy hard, butt pillow tails, people who insist that the furry fandom is a fetish fandom, failure at basic anatomy, thin skinned furfags, people who don't even try to succeed at basic anatomy, furverts who ruin everything, oh yeah suxxors anatomy, sparklesonas, oh yeah did I mention people who can't seem to grasp their mind around simple basic anatomy?


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 22, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> Lets set people failing at anatomy hard on fantasy cartoon animals


 
fixt


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 22, 2011)

The total morons that feel the need to advertise the sexual aspects (even the dodgiest kind) everywhere, thus making the fandom look like pure shit.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 22, 2011)

There is a threshold of anatomic inaccuracy beyond which "cartoony" becomes "AHHH FUCK WHAT IS THAT AAAGGGGGGGGHHHHRAUGHHH!!!!!!!"


----------



## Kaath (Feb 22, 2011)

What irritates me? When people point out something weird about the fandom (like how weird it is to wear a tail in public), and furs freak out and claim its trolling.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 22, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> There is a threshold of anatomic inaccuracy beyond which "cartoony" becomes "AHHH FUCK WHAT IS THAT AAAGGGGGGGGHHHHRAUGHHH!!!!!!!"


 
Yeah, but in all honesty, people can get way too picky about fantasy animals. Like the whole "DRAGONS CAN'T HAVE BOOBS" argument.

That's just silly.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 22, 2011)

Skift said:


> fixt


 
Adding another thing that drives me nuts. People using "Well it's fantasy/cartoon so it doesn't matter if I don't focus on anatomy!" I call BS. If you can't fucking get basic anatomy down how the hell will people know what it is you are trying to draw? Granted a cartoon mouse may be fantasy when you put it on two legs and give it a sword but that didn't translate into piss poor looking mice in the Cartoon series "Redwall". 

The mice looked like mice. The hedgehogs looked like hedgehogs. Badgers looked like badgers. Foxes looked life foxes. They are all fantasy creatures, cartoon upright walking animals. But despite that they actually bothered with basic anatomy. As far as I am concerned something being a cartoon is not an excuse for refusing to pay any attention to anatomy at all. Fantasy isn't a get out of jail card when it comes to paying attention to the features that make things what they are. You want to make anthro bear, trying figuring out what a bear looks like first. ;/

Other examples where they actually payed attention to anatomy: "Watership Down" the movie. Nearly every fucking Disney movie with anthro animals in it. Fucking furries stop driving me nuts with your excuses and fails at anatomy.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 22, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> Adding another thing that drives me nuts. People using "Well it's fantasy/cartoon so it doesn't matter if I don't focus on anatomy!" I call BS. If you can't fucking get basic anatomy down how the hell will people know what it is you are trying to draw? Granted a cartoon mouse may be fantasy when you put it on two legs and give it a sword but that didn't translate into piss poor looking mice in the Cartoon series "Redwall".
> 
> The mice looked like mice. The hedgehogs looked like hedgehogs. Badgers looked like badgers. Foxes looked life foxes. They are all fantasy creatures, cartoon upright walking animals. But despite that they actually bothered with basic anatomy. As far as I am concerned something being a cartoon is not an excuse for refusing to pay any attention to anatomy at all.
> 
> Other examples where they actually payed attention to anatomy: "Watership Down" the movie. Nearly every fucking Disney movie with anthro animals in it. Fucking furries stop driving me nuts with your excuses and fails at anatomy.


I didn't mean obvious anatomy errors.


I mean nitpicky things. Like if you want a blue foxwolf, go for it. If you want a big-eyed anime style catgirl, go for it. I mean, it's just a personal stylistic choice. As for obvious things like giving a wolf a husky tail, yeah that's stupid. But for just style-type stuff, go for it.

Edit: I also dislike people that care too much about other people's fetishes/characters/whatever


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 22, 2011)

1. People who try to apply a definition to being a furry
2. People who associate furries with sexuality when that's just human nature
3. Furs who seem to hate the fandom in general and (in my opinion) thus express an underlying dissatisfaction with themselves
4. Humes(word for human I snatched from FF12), who enter furry discussions or events with the intent of besmirching them.
5. Anyone who regards something that a fur does in a manner that lacks any logical basis.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 22, 2011)

Skift said:


> I didn't mean obvious anatomy errors.
> 
> 
> I mean nitpicky things. Like if you want a blue foxwolf, go for it. If you want a big-eyed anime style catgirl, go for it. I mean, it's just a personal stylistic choice. As for obvious things like giving a wolf a husky tail, yeah that's stupid. But for just style-type stuff, go for it.
> ...


 
My beef is the obvious anatomy errors. I understand when people want to insert style into things. But you need to get your basic anatomy down first before you focus on style.

Lets say Mr. Furfag number 111 wants to make a pink snow leopard anthro. Okay fine. Pink? Too bright for my eyes but what ever. Mr. Furfagg 111 needs to first look at what a Snow Leopard actually looks like. Study the anatomy and apply it to the human form and make your anthro. Then work on the coloring. So for "Style" he makes it pink. It's still a good idea to add in spotting so that people can see it as "Snow leopardesque" and not just generic fluffy kitty cat.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 22, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> My beef is the obvious anatomy errors. I understand when people want to insert style into things. But you need to get your basic anatomy down first before you focus on style.
> 
> Lets say Mr. Furfag number 111 wants to make a pink snow leopard anthro. Okay fine. Pink? Too bright for my eyes but what ever. Mr. Furfagg 111 needs to first look at what a Snow Leopard actually looks like. Study the anatomy and apply it to the human form and make your anthro. Then work on the coloring. So for "Style" he makes it pink. It's still a good idea to add in spotting so that people can see it as "Snow leopardesque" and not just generic fluffy kitty cat.


 
I can agree with that

are still all anti-dragonboobs?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 22, 2011)

Skift said:


> I mean nitpicky things. Like if you want a blue foxwolf, go for it. If you want a big-eyed anime style catgirl, go for it. I mean, it's just a personal stylistic choice. As for obvious things like giving a wolf a husky tail, yeah that's stupid. But for just style-type stuff, go for it.



If it looks like a duck and you say it's a chicken, to other people it'll look like a duck. Style not permitting. :V
Even if you make something that is unbelievable (Like a pink Snow leopard or a blue fox), you can still follow basic anatomy rules for the animal you are trying to draw, otherwise it is just laziness.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 22, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> If it looks like a duck and you say it's a chicken, to other people it'll look like a duck. Style not permitting. :V
> Even if you make something that is unbelievable (Like a pink Snow leopard or a blue fox), you can still follow basic anatomy rules for the animal you are trying to draw, otherwise it is just laziness.


 My major gripe about that whole thing is if that person makes a character, say, loosely based on a certain animal, then modifies it, and THEN people complain about the anatomy. I mean...in the end, it's your character. Though looking up proper anatomy is a good thing to do


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 22, 2011)

Skift said:


> I can agree with that
> 
> are still all anti-dragonboobs?


 
I know it brings down the purest hate from furfags for disliking their disgusting mutated creations that serve their perverted whims. I don't care. Yes I still think putting boobs on anything that isn't a mammal anthro is terrible looking and the idea needs to die in a fire along with the furfags who get all worked up when some simply doesn't like their fetish material.


----------



## Kaath (Feb 22, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> If it looks like a duck and you say it's a chicken, to other people it'll look like a duck. Style not permitting. :V
> Even if you make something that is unbelievable (Like a pink Snow leopard or a blue fox), you can still follow basic anatomy rules for the animal you are trying to draw, otherwise it is just laziness.



Yeah I can agree with that, anatomy rules are a big part of telling what animal your trying to portray as your fursona.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 22, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> I know it brings down the purest hate from furfags for disliking their disgusting mutated creations that serve their perverted whims. I don't care. Yes I still think putting boobs on anything that isn't a mammal anthro is terrible looking and the idea needs to die in a fire along with the furfags who get all worked up with some simply doesn't like their fetish material.





> I don't care.





> I still think putting boobs on anything that isn't a mammal anthro is terrible looking and the idea needs to die in a fire along with the furfags who get all worked up with some simply doesn't like their fetish material.



Oh, I totally understand now


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 22, 2011)

Kaath said:


> Yeah I can agree with that, anatomy rules are a big part of telling what animal your trying to portray as your fursona.


 

You assume they are basing their fursona upon something. True they may use some elements in the making of their fursona, but who are we to judge which aspects of what are more prevalent? If their fursona leans more towards a human than a wolf, or more towards a feline than a canine, what does your opinion have to do with it? A fursona is not some magical recipe that requires that you hold a certain amount of one animal's characteristics, it's a mix or blend of said traits that the person in question believes best reflects their true self.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 22, 2011)

Skift said:


> My major gripe about that whole thing is if that person makes a character, say, loosely based on a certain animal, then modifies it, and THEN people complain about the anatomy. I mean...in the end, it's your character. Though looking up proper anatomy is a good thing to do


 
I agree that it can be urksome, especially if it is a composite. But let's say you drew a picture with....backwards hands and someone said something about it?

If your fox character looked like an Akita, I am going to think it is an Akita.



MurcielagoMedula said:


> You assume they are basing their fursona upon something. True they may use some elements in the making of their fursona, but who are we to judge which aspects of what are more prevalent? If their fursona leans more towards a human than a wolf, or more towards a feline than a canine, what does your opinion have to do with it? A fursona is not some magical recipe that requires that you hold a certain amount of one animal's characteristics, it's a mix or blend of said traits that the person in question believes best reflects their true self.


 
If you were trying to make a Pangolin and it looked like a Hedgehog crossed with a sloth, I am going to comment/ ask about it. I won't use social context comments because you do not want your feelings hurt because it's a special magical sparklefart personification that reflects your soul/self/etc.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 22, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I agree that it can be urksome, especially if it is a composite. But let's say you drew a picture with....backwards hands and someone said something about it?
> 
> If your fox character looked like an Akita, I am going to think it is an Akita.
> 
> ...


 
I appear to have replied without doing my homework. I thought you were referring to original fursonas. I was referring to when someone makes a fursona by their own standards rather than basing it on something. But if someone is basing their fursona on something (ex.I'm gonna be a Cabbit!) and it doesn't really match the "criteria" I suppose I could see your argument. But the fact of the matter is that it's a fictional label. The label is not tangible thus we don't know how different it would have to look before it properly speciated(sp?) into something else. Not to mention that these categories are rarely given a concrete level as categorization, so deviations in conformity don't hold much.


----------



## Kaath (Feb 22, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> You assume they are basing their fursona upon something. True they may use some elements in the making of their fursona, but who are we to judge which aspects of what are more prevalent? If their fursona leans more towards a human than a wolf, or more towards a feline than a canine, what does your opinion have to do with it? A fursona is not some magical recipe that requires that you hold a certain amount of one animal's characteristics, it's a mix or blend of said traits that the person in question believes best reflects their true self.



Yeah, you make a pretty good point, since it is true a fursona is a custom made representation of what someone wants it to look like. It would be rather unfair to judge someone on anatomy traits, considering the entire purpose of fursonas is self expression.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 22, 2011)

Uncle Kage and 2 Gryphon. You do not represent me nor do you represent the majority if not the entire fandom in front of the media. Cut it out! Not to mention your egos are so fucking big it disgusts me in every single comprehensible way.


----------



## Kaath (Feb 22, 2011)

Glaice said:


> Uncle Kage and 2 Gryphon. You do not represent me nor do you represent the majority if not the entire fandom in front of the media. Cut it out! Not to mention your egos are so fucking big it disgusts me in every single comprehensible way.



I don't believe they're trying to represent the fandom in front of the media; they just happen to be the ones doing it because no one else will step up to the plate. Honestly, they're both really nice and funny guys o.o


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 22, 2011)

Kaath said:


> I don't believe they're trying to represent the fandom in front of the media; they just happen to be the ones doing it because no one else will step up to the plate. Honestly, they're both really nice and funny guys o.o


 
Quotes please? I don't see any of their posts in the pages I've looked through.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 22, 2011)

Kaath said:


> I don't believe they're trying to represent the fandom in front of the media; they just happen to be the ones doing it because no one else will step up to the plate. Honestly, they're both really nice and funny guys o.o


 
2 is not that funny anymore...I used to like his rants but I grew out of it, I don't even know what sort of a job he has outside of his response that was simply "Comedy".

Kage would probably be a nicer person if he wasn't an alcoholic and didn't have an ego larger than Dragoneer's.


----------



## Kaath (Feb 22, 2011)

Glaice said:


> 2 is not that funny anymore...I used to like his rants but I grew out of it, I don't even know what sort of a job he has outside of his response that was simply "Comedy".
> 
> Kage would probably be a nicer person if he wasn't an alcoholic and didn't have an ego larger than Dragoneer's.



Well I cant say anything regarding 2's comedy since that's a matter of opinion.

Regarding Kage's ego, I cant really say much other than; that's what some people are like. Everyone different and has an ego (the size varies of coarse), and some people are more egotistical than others. It's better to be egotistical than arrogant.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 22, 2011)

Glaice said:


> 2 is not that funny anymore...I used to like his rants but I grew out of it, I don't even know what sort of a job he has outside of his response that was simply "Comedy".
> 
> Kage would probably be a nicer person if he wasn't an alcoholic and didn't have an ego larger than Dragoneer's.


 
He's an Alcoholic because of furries. :V


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 22, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> He's an Alcoholic because of furries. :V


If he is a furry: Cool, he falls under my "drives me nuts" category.
If not: Then why is he in a furry forum?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 22, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> If he is a furry: Cool, he falls under my "drives me nuts" category.
> If not: Then why is he in a furry forum?


 
He is a furry and engages in the furry fandom. Hell, he runs the biggest convention on the East side of the US. 
 I've only seen him post once on FAF, and that was a long time ago.


----------



## casual-insanity (Feb 22, 2011)

Um. Under the pretense of self-made fursona's. 
Honestly, I started of as my Emiko(greyfox, green fox, whatever I randomly choose, she chances alot) 
*yes, I linked to DA b/c I have more art on there*.
But as I felt like a different person, I moved on to Lou. 
She started off as a combo of 4 fav animals. Fox, Red Raccoon, Deer, Lion. 
But even she morfed on me into this, Deer/Fox. Which she will more than likely stay.
Now, the legs, honestly, and snouts are the only things I'm having problems with. 
Legs are a pain for me to begin with, but I like to keep the human feature in the face, so irked-snouts aren't a concern.
(and apparently thin forearms, most complaints)
I do have the concern of, if you're going to claim it's a tiger/zebra, make it look like one.
Now, the aspects they chose are their own. 
But still, don't say you're not mainstream and then only listen to Top40. It doesn't work that way.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 22, 2011)

Lessee:

-"Your fetish is gross and immoral, and you should feel bad about it! BRB, fapping to MY fetish, which is totally NOT Gross and immortal!" 
-"BAD! NO DRAWING SONIC! You're a terrible person for drawing Sonic!" 
-"You're really really screwed up for drawing this style."
-"Realistic or GTFO."
-"Toony or GTFO."
-The amount of elitism when it comes into other fandoms related to the Furry Fandom. 
-Stereotyping people based upon their fursonae. (Such as saying how all kangaroos and rabbits have foot and inflation fetishes - anyone care to enlighten me on where the inflation bit came from?) 
-How you can never ever be a fox because you like them - you're only a fox because you're a slut.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 22, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> -How you can never ever be a fox because you like them - you're only a fox because you're a slut.


 
Buh, THIS

(My button isn't working)

I mean fer chissakes it's a fuckin internet persona


----------



## Kaath (Feb 22, 2011)

Skift said:


> Buh, THIS
> 
> (My button isn't working)
> 
> I mean fer chissakes it's a fuckin internet persona



I hate how stereotyping exists among a fandom thats heavily stereotyped from the outside  anyway.


----------



## JDFox (Feb 22, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> Lessee:
> 
> -"Your fetish is gross and immoral, and you should feel bad about it! BRB, fapping to MY fetish, which is totally NOT Gross and immortal!"
> -"BAD! NO DRAWING SONIC! You're a terrible person for drawing Sonic!"
> ...


 
Your post as a whole I agree with, however its that last bit I agree with the most.  I'm a fox and surely not a slut!


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 22, 2011)

JDFox said:


> Your post as a whole I agree with, however its that last bit I agree with the most.  I'm a fox and surely not a slut!


He/she is listing the things that drive them nuts. I think they just forgot the quotes. 
I think, may be wrong.


----------



## JDFox (Feb 22, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> He/she is listing the things that drive them nuts. I think they just forgot the quotes.
> I think, may be wrong.


 
I know I was agreeing with them about that being very annoying, how people automatically assume us foxes are sluts.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 22, 2011)

Kaath said:


> I hate how stereotyping exists among a fandom thats heavily stereotyped from the outside  anyway.


 
It's like someone went
"Hey, you know what we need in this fandom?"
"What?"
"More reasons for people to hate us! From _the inside!_"
"Brilliant!"


And FA was born.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 22, 2011)

JDFox said:


> I know I was agreeing with them about that being very annoying, how people automatically assume us foxes are sluts.


 
ah ok. and I agree as well. Thankfully there arent enough chimeras for me to be stereotyped, at least not yet lol.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 22, 2011)

JDFox said:


> I know I was agreeing with them about that being very annoying, how people automatically assume us foxes are sluts.


Is that really such a bad stereotype

It's really just their way of saying "You probably get more than me and that makes me salty"


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 22, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Is that really such a bad stereotype
> 
> It's really just their way of saying "You probably get more than me and that makes me salty"


 
I think it's more of an indignation than anything else


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 22, 2011)

Or it's a compliment

every cloud has a silver lining~


----------



## JDFox (Feb 22, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Is that really such a bad stereotype
> 
> It's really just their way of saying "You probably get more than me and that makes me salty"


 
I mean I suppose you could look at it that way, but honestly thats not what most folks mean.  What annoys me about it is that folks ASSUME from the get go my sole purpose in the fandom is to screw anything that moves.  Which in my case is not true, at all!


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 22, 2011)

JDFox said:


> I mean I suppose you could look at it that way, but honestly thats not what most folks mean.  What annoys me about it is that folks ASSUME from the get go my sole purpose in the fandom is to screw anything that moves.  Which in my case is not true, at all!


Unfortunately that's assumed of alot of furs. But I can see how foxes get a bit of the brunt.(I don't like how I worded that sentence.....oh well)

As a chimera I get a peppering. I don't get it often, but when people make assumption, they're pretty wild. But of course in my case they tend to at least partially-true so I can't really complain.


----------



## JDFox (Feb 22, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Unfortunately that's assumed of alot of furs. But I can see how foxes get a bit of the brunt.(I don't like how I worded that sentence.....oh well)
> 
> As a chimera I get a peppering. I don't get it often, but when people make assumption, they're pretty wild. But of course in my case they tend to at least partially-true so I can't really complain.



Well yeah all furs are looked on as perverts by the general public because...well we're furries.  I can deal with that, and to be honest I can even deal with the internal stereotypes about us foxes.  For god sakes I'm here to have fun and be damned anyone who thinks they can ruin that!


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 22, 2011)

JDFox said:


> Well yeah all furs are looked on as perverts by the general public because...well we're furries.  I can deal with that, and to be honest I can even deal with the internal stereotypes about us foxes.  For god sakes I'm here to have fun and be damned anyone who thinks they can ruin that!


 
Well the thing is that what non-furries mistake as us being perverts is just us being human. Non furries are just as perverse as regular furries. We didn't invent bestiality, but we do get a lot of the blame for it.


----------



## Love! (Feb 23, 2011)

it does kind of annoy me how some furries have to make every single solitary pretty little thing they come across furry
it's like...tf2 was horrible enough _without_ the furry pound, savvy?
you didn't need furry servers to make playing it painful--
that's just excessive
even by my standards


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 23, 2011)

- Feral porn
- Scat
- Snuff 
- Incest
- Cub
- Dragon furries
- Macro-cocks
- Macro furries
- Musclefags
- Herms
- Crux
- Sonic furs
- Feral cocks
- People who put dog cocks on every species
- Vore [any kind]
- Fat furs
- Fart fetishists
- FUPA Fags
- Slutty, obnoxious fucks
- Hit dudes who go around slutting it up
- More when I think of them


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 23, 2011)

People who makes lists about things they don't like about the fandom.

Every fandom has it's ups and downs. Having variety is never a bad thing. If you like ferals than look at feral drawings, if not then ignore it. Same thing aplies to yiff and/or any other art style.


----------



## Kilter (Feb 23, 2011)

Sajin said:


> People who makes lists about things they don't like about the fandom.
> 
> Every fandom has it's ups and downs. Having variety is never a bad thing. If you like ferals than look at feral drawings, if not then ignore it. Same thing aplies to yiff and/or any other art style.


 
So people aren't entitled to opinions or the ability to bitch?

Use your own advice, if you didn't like this topic, ignore it.


----------



## Love! (Feb 23, 2011)

You know, Clayton annoys me a lot.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 23, 2011)

Love! said:


> You know, Clayton annoys me a lot.


 
HEY. RUDE  I love everybody


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 23, 2011)

Kilter said:


> So people aren't entitled to opinions or the ability to bitch?
> 
> Use your own advice, if you didn't like this topic, ignore it.



YIKES! Eh sorry if my post offended you or any other. That was never my intention.

I just wanted to say that variety is good and that it poses no downside since we end up look @ art that pleases us anyway.

You are entitled to leaving your opinion as I am as well.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 23, 2011)

Love! said:


> You know, Clayton annoys me a lot.


 
His brother's worse.


----------



## Love! (Feb 23, 2011)

Clayton said:


> HEY. RUDE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that doesn't make you any more endearing :v



Digitalpotato said:


> His brother's worse.


 oh god what
he has a brother
what kind of monsters are his parents not to stop after him???


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 23, 2011)

Love! said:


> that doesn't make you any more endearing :v
> 
> 
> oh god what
> ...


It was an accident  My bro was actually an accident 
dont blame my parents


----------



## Love! (Feb 23, 2011)

Clayton said:


> It was an accident  My bro was actually an accident
> dont blame my parents


I blame your mother for not getting her tubes tied after she had you.
[I'm kidding, by the way. You do annoy me sometimes, but I don't hate you.]


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Clayton said:


> HEY. RUDE  I love everybody


 
Lies?

I have yet to decide who I love and who I hate.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 23, 2011)

Love! said:


> I blame your mother for not getting her tubes tied after she had you.
> [I'm kidding, by the way. You do annoy me sometimes, but I don't hate you.]


 
I think my dad did? and my mom got a hysterectomy [idk if it was before or after]
Apparently you're supposed to wait a bit after hysterectomy/vasectomy but uhh
I have a brother now.

[and yes i know, its impossible to hate me]


----------



## JDFox (Feb 23, 2011)

You know What, I'm starting to notice that everything in This fandom annoys certain people. Cannot please everyone after All, so the only solution is to hate EVRYTHING. I'll start....

I fucking hate you all and everything about you.

There! Much better.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

JDFox said:


> I fucking hate you all


 Since when does Hate entail fucking?
(me being a smart-ass btw)


----------



## Love! (Feb 23, 2011)

Clayton said:


> [and yes i know, its impossible to hate me]


Don't get me wrong. You're just not interesting enough to hate. 



MurcielagoMedula said:


> Since when does Hate entail fucking?
> (me being a smart-ass btw)


 Ask Skift, she'll tell you all about hatefucking. :-B


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2011)

Love! said:


> Ask Skift, she'll tell you all about hatefucking. :-B


 it's gooooood stuff


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> it's gooooood stuff


 
Never tried it so I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Never tried it so I'll take your word for it.


 
I've never actually tried it, but sometimes there are just attractive people you hate. Hence hatefucking (also plays a little bit into domination and sadism but ehhh)


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> I've never actually tried it, but sometimes there are just attractive people you hate. Hence hatefucking (also plays a little bit into domination and sadism but ehhh)


 >.> alrighty then


----------



## Xegras (Feb 23, 2011)

I fear this thread has been going in circles since page six. D:


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Xegras said:


> I fear this thread has been going in circles since page six. D:


 Help break the circle then? What do you hate about the fandom? (if you already posted, then just restate or update)


----------



## Love! (Feb 23, 2011)

Xegras said:


> I fear this thread has been going in circles since page six. D:


 it probably has since it's still on page 3


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2011)

Love! said:


> it probably has since it's still on page 3


you don't have the default amount of posts per page


----------



## Love! (Feb 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> you don't have the default amount of posts per page


 shhhhhh
i am trying to mess with his head


----------



## Nightwishkitsune (Feb 23, 2011)

people who try to bully others or follow them to other forums/chans.

Foxwolfie Galen


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 23, 2011)

Well I still have another question - where the hell did the "You're a kangaroo so therefore you're into inflation" stuff come from? XD I don't see the link. Maybe if I were say a Portuguese Man o War or Pufferfish....


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> Well I still have another question - where the hell did the "You're a kangaroo so therefore you're into inflation" stuff come from? XD I don't see the link. Maybe if I were say a Portuguese Man o War or Pufferfish....


 
Maybe the pouch or something? I dunno, but  now I wanna know too XP


----------

